# Sailing the St. Lawrence River



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I posted this on the General Discussion board but received no response, so thought I''d try this one. My apologies to those who have read it on both.
I''m thinking of trying a trip from the Western end of Lake Erie to
Newfoundland via the Welland Canal, Lake Ontario, Thousand Islands,
and the St.Lawrence River. I''m looking for any sort of advice, warnings,
suggestions, things I''ll need, books to read that might help me plan, etc. I''m
looking to make the trip next summer, and it will probably be mainly
singlehanded on my Cape Dory 26. I''d like to anchor where possible and
safe rather than hop from marina to marina -- mainly to keep the cost down,
but also because I think it might be more fun to try it. To return to Ohio I''d like to
sail upriver to the Richelieu River/Canal and cut over to Lake Champlain
and the NY State Barge Canal to Buffalo and home on Lake Erie if possible. If anyone
has tried such a trip or even part of it and has suggestions for me please
don''t be shy -- any ideas appreciated. Thanks for any help you can give me. 
Peter K.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great plan. I have a 41ft Morgan that is in the Thousand Islands now. The Lake Erie and Welland are no problem. Go to Toronto and stay at Mimico Cruising Club for a night or two and there are lots of sailors there that have made the trip to Newfoundland several times. In fact the are a lot of Newfies there. With your boat you may want to return from Newfoundland via the Trent-Severn Canal as I personally think it is prettier and more pleasant and remote than the Erie-Barge. I am on my way south next week. Good planning . Ted


----------

